# Usp



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Is 789 a good price for a brand new USP in any caliber and color?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Prices will vary reigon to reigon. Around here thats a touch high for a standard USP.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

9mm and 40 USPs are cheaper than a 45. 

I've seen many 45 ACP USP'S over $700. The 9mm ones are $680 or less usually. Either way, even for a 45 ACP, that is kinda high...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> even for a 45 ACP, that is kinda high...


I agree. I got my .45 Tactical for $890


----------



## HandGunNation (Sep 2, 2006)

VegasEgo said:


> Is 789 a good price for a brand new USP in any caliber and color?


Prices are for NIB:

From what I have seen in Dallas/FortWorth, that is roughly 100-175 too high for a 9mm, about 100-125 too high for a 357 sig, and about 100 to 150 too high for a .40 cal. But having said that, it seems to me that the prices are all over the board, not uniform like on a Glock. It seems to depend on who the seller is. I have noticed the stainless sometimes runs about 100 higher than all blued. I am talking Compacts only as that is what I have been looking at. Have not really been looking for the .45s, as that is not my caliber.

If you are talking *stainless in a 40 cal*, e.g., the silver colored slide, *expect to pay a premium*, as they have pretty much dried up. I am still seeing the 9mm stainless reasonably priced when I have found them, e.g., 600 NIB. I have not found a .45 stainless at all here locally. Last time I saw one was at a funshow in Fort Worth, Fall of 2005.

I prefer the .40 cal and I prefer stainless slides, so, I finally gave up my local search and bought a NIB stainless .40 Compact on GunBroker. I hope to receive it next week. It was the only one listed on GB at the time. I clicked BuyNow as the difference with the starting price was only 50 cents. Price was 699. Add to that shipping of 20 and transfer fee I will pay of 25. Yes I know, probably a too high once transfer fees and shipping are factored in, but I really wanted one (lust!). I finally got so frustrated I just did the GunBroker thing.

Good Luck!!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

You should take a look at CDNN. The full size are in the 600 range and compacts are a little over 700.


----------

